# Elgin Pocket Watch



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found an old watch at my dad's today could any of you guys help? Not sure if it is my Great grandads from 1st war or grandads from 2nd?

Has a crows foot on the back and number L61600. I suspect the later am I correct?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Steve

It would help if you could remove the case back and tell us the serial number on the movement.

There are a number of online resources that will be able to date the movement with a couple of years using that serial number.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Hello Steve
> 
> It would help if you could remove the case back and tell us the serial number on the movement.
> 
> There are a number of online resources that will be able to date the movement with a couple of years using that serial number.


Thanks I will have ago. The back is a very tight fit what would you recomend using in order not to damage it?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Post a good close up picture of the back of the watch and let's see if we can ascertain if it is one you pry off - using a case back opener - or one of the screw off type.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Need a case opening finger nail. Haha.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

MTCowles said:


> Need a case opening finger nail. Haha.


that might be a problem. I've look on the net and as far as I can see I think it is a screw back and front. However I am not having any luck. Wondered if I put it in air cupboard to warm gently could help.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Post a good close up picture of the back of the watch and let's see if we can ascertain if it is one you pry off - using a case back opener - or one of the screw off type.
> 
> I think it's a stew type but no luck in opening


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

]afraid I left watch at my dad's these are only other pics I have for now, but probably of no assistance. I will collect it tomorrow and take some more. Thanks for your replies chaps


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

and the other


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The internet will provide ....





 .... loads of sites in response to 'open a pocket watch case'.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the vid


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

got the back off and found a number. Could anyone date this for me or point me in the direction of where I can find the info.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

*Elgin Serial Number :* 19387122

From ElginNumbers​
Production Year : 1917

Size : 18s

Jewels : 7 jewels

Grade : 294

Model : 5

Class : 106

Run Quantity : 2000

Production Dates : 1903 to 1921

Total Grade Production : 446200

Movement Configuration : Open Face

Movement Setting : Pendant Wind and Set

Movement Finish : Gilded

Plate : Full Plate

Barrel : Going Barrel

Adjusted : No


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks doxa your a star. That was the year my great grandad was wounded and invalided out from the trenches.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Serious WW1 heirloom.

Love the history with things like this.


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Serious WW1 heirloom.

Love the history with things like this.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

MTCowles said:


> Serious WW1 heirloom.
> 
> Love the history with things like this.


I so pleased we found it. Toying with getting it restored or leaving it honest know. I am aware it has no fiscal value but a piece of family history never the less.


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve72 said:


> MTCowles said:
> 
> 
> > Serious WW1 heirloom.
> ...


apologies for typing mistakes fat fingers on an iphone


----------

